# MX 120 Tranny Trouble



## CRToney (Dec 14, 2009)

Lost 3 gear on the powershift. The solenoid seems to work but you can't hear the tranny engage 3rd gear. We took it to the dealership and they said the clutch pack is gone and $20,000 to fix. The tractor is only worth $50,000 maybe. $5500 to split and I guess the parts are out of this world. Anybody experience this before?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your troubles CRToney. I have no experience with these tractors but I'm sure someone will be along soon to help. Just wanted to welcome you aboard.


----------



## CRToney (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know if we will fix the tractor or try to trade it off. We have a M125X Kubota as a chore tractor too. We might try to get another one of those. Actually we need three chore tractors One for me, my dad and one for my brother. My brother is using a 196? JD 4010 as his chore tractor right now. It has 6900hrs and is over 40 yrs old so maybe it is time to upgrade.


----------

